# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] معلومات هامة عن نهر النيل

## esaf maher

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نهر النيل يقع في الشمال الشرقي من قارة افريقيا 

ينبع من بحيرة فكتوريا بوسط القاره و يصب في البحر المتوسط 

طول نهر النيل 6,695 كم و بذلك هو اطول انهار العالم 

يغطي حوض النيل مساحة 3.4 مليون كم، ويمر بعشر دول إفريقية يطلق عليها دول حوض النيل.

دول حوض النيل هي 

هو مسمي يطلق علي 10 دول إفريقية يمر فيها نهر النيل؛ سواء تلك التي يجري مساره مخترقا أراضيها، أو تلك 

التي يوجد علي أراضيها منابع نهر النيل، 

أو تلك التي يجري عبر أراضيها الأنهار المغذية لنهر النيل. 

و هذه الدول العشر هي 

أوغندا 
إثيوبيا 
إريتريا 
السودان 
الكونغو الديمقراطية 
بوروندي 
تنزانيا 
رواندا 
كينيا


 موضوع: معلومات عن نهر النيل في مصر   Sat May 05, 2007 3:41 pm    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





كانت هذه صور تقديميه لموضوعنا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نهر النيل يقع في الشمال الشرقي من قارة افريقيا 

ينبع من بحيرة فكتوريا بوسط القاره و يصب في البحر المتوسط 

طول نهر النيل 6,695 كم و بذلك هو اطول انهار العالم 

يغطي حوض النيل مساحة 3.4 مليون كم، ويمر بعشر دول إفريقية يطلق عليها دول حوض النيل.

دول حوض النيل هي 

هو مسمي يطلق علي 10 دول إفريقية يمر فيها نهر النيل؛ سواء تلك التي يجري مساره مخترقا أراضيها، أو تلك 

التي يوجد علي أراضيها منابع نهر النيل، 

أو تلك التي يجري عبر أراضيها الأنهار المغذية لنهر النيل. 

و هذه الدول العشر هي 

أوغندا 
إثيوبيا 
إريتريا 
السودان 
الكونغو الديمقراطية 
بوروندي 
تنزانيا 
رواندا 
كينيا


لماذا سمي نهر النيل بهذا الاسم 

ترجع تسمية "النيل" بهذا الاسم نسبه إلي المصطلح اليوناني Neilos ، كما يطلق عليه في اليونانية أيضا اسم Aigyptos وهي أحد أصول المصطلح الإنجليزي لاسم مصر Egypt

كيف يتكون و ينبع و يصب نهر النيل [رحلة نهر النيل من الجنوب ( المنبع ) الي الشمال ( المصب ) ]

يتكون نهر النيل من فرعين رئيسيين يقوما بتغذيته وهما:

النيل الأبيض (بالإنجليزية: White Nile) في شرق القارة، 

و"النيل الأزرق" (بالإنجليزية: Blue Nile) في إثيوبيا.

يشكل هذين الفرعين الجناح الغربي للصدع الإفريقي الشرقي


النيل الأبيض






تعتبر بحيرة فيكتوريا هي المصدر الأساسي لمياه نهر النيل.

تقع هذه البحيرة علي حدود كل من أوغندا، تنزانيا وكينيا،

وهذه البحيرة بدورها تعتبر ثالث البحيرات العظمي. بالتوازي

يعتبر نهر روفيرونزا -- في بوروندي هو الحد الأقصى لنهر النيل،

وهو يشكل الفرع العلوي لنهر كاجيرا 

يقطع نهر كاجيرا مسارا طوله 690 كم (429 ميل) قبل دخوله إلي بحيرة فيكتوريا
بعد مغادرة بحيرة فيكتوريا،

يعرف النيل في هذا الجزء باسم نيل فيكتوريا 

ويستمر في مساره لمسافة 500 كم (300 ميل) مرورا ببحيرة كييوجا - حتى يصل إلي بحيرة ألبرت 

بعد مغادره بحيرة ألبرت، 

يعرف النيل باسم نيل ألبرت 

ثم يصل النيل إلي السودان ليعرف عندها باسم بحر الجبل، وعند اتصاله ببحر الغزال 

يمتد النيل لمسافة 720 كم (445 ميل) يعرف فيها باسم النيل الأبيض، ويستمر النيل

في مساره حاملا هذا الاسم حتى يدخل العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم

النيل الأزرق



يشكل النيل الأزرق نسبة (80-85%) من المياه المغذية لنهر النيل، ولكن هذه المياه 

تصل إليه في الصيف فقط بعد الأمطار الموسمية علي هضبة إثيوبيا، بينما لا يشكل في باقي أيام العام نسبه 

كبيرة حيث تكون المياه فيه ضعيفة أو جافه تقريبا.

ينبع هذا النهر من بحيرة تانا - الواقعة في مرتفعات إثيوبيا بشرق القارة. 

بينما يطلق عليه اسم "النيل الأزرق" في السودان، ففي إثيوبيا يطلق عليه اسم "آبباي"

ويستمر هذا النيل حاملا اسمه السوداني في مسار طوله 1,400 كم (850 ميلا)

حتى يلتقي بالفرع الآخر – النيل الأبيض – ليشكلا معا ما يعرف باسم "النيل" 

منذ هذه النقطة وحتى المصب في البحر المتوسط



النيـــــــــــــــل


بعد إتحاد النيلين الأبيض والأزرق ليشكلا معا النيل

لا يتبقي لنهر النيل سوي رافدا واحدا لتغذيته بالمياه 

قبل دخوله مصر ألا وهو نهر عتبره ، والذي يبلغ طول مساره 800 كم (500 ميل) تقريبا.

ينبع هذا النهر من المرتفعات الإثيوبية أيضا، شمالي بحيرة تانا، ويتصل بنهر النيل 

علي مسافة 300 كم (200 ميل) بعد مدينة الخرطوم.

ويعتبر النيل في السودان مميزا لسببين:

أولهما: مروره علي 6 سدود؛ بدء من أسوان – في مصر –

وحتى السادس في سابا لوكا (إلي الي شمال الخرطوم). 


ثانيهما: تغيير مسار النيل؛ حيث ينحني مسار النيل في اتجاه جنوبي غربي

قبل أن يرجع لمساره الأصلي – شمالا – حتى يصل للبحر المتوسط. 

ويطلق علي هذا الجزء المنحني اسم "الانحناء العظيم للنيل"



صورة فضائية توضح اللإنحناء العظيم لنهر النيل في السودان، تنظر إلي الصحراء الكبري في إتجاه بحيرة ناصر شمالا

بعد عودته لمساره الأصلي، يعبر النيل الحدود المصرية السودانية

ويستمر في مساره داخل مصر بطول 270 كم (170 ميل) حتى يصل إلي بحيرة ناصر - 

وهي بحيرة صناعية تقع خلف السد العالي.

وبدء من عام 1998 انفصلت بعض أجزاء هذه البحيرة غربا بالصحراء الغربية ليشكلوا بحيرات توشكي 

وعودة إلي مساره الأصلي في بحيرة ناصر، يغادر النيل البحيرة 

ويتجه شمالا حتى يصل إلي البحر المتوسط. علي طول هذا المسار، 

ينفصل جزء من النهر عند أسيوط، ويسمي بحر يوسف ويستمر حتى يصل إلي الفيوم.

ويصل نهر النيل إلي أقصي الشمال المصري

ليتفرع إلي فرعين: فرع دمياط شرقا وفرع رشيد غربا، ويحصران فيما بينهما دلتا النيل 

وهي تعتبر علي قمة قائمة الدلتا في العالم
فيضان النيل

منذ فجر التاريخ، اعتمدت الحضارات التي قامت علي ضفتي النيل علي الزراعة، كنشاط رئيسي مميز لها، 

خصوصا في مصر نظرا لكونها من أوائل الدول التي قامت علي أرضها حضارات، لهذا فقد شكل فيضان النيل 

أهمية كبري في الحياة المصرية القديمة. كان هذا الفيضان يحدث بصورة دورية في فصل الصيف، ويقوم بتخصيب 

الأرض بالمياه اللازمة لما قام الفلاحون بزراعته طوال العام في انتظار هذه المياه.

ففي مصر الفرعونية، وارتبط هذا الفيضان بطقوس شبه مقدسة، حيث كانوا يقيمون احتفالات وفاء النيل ابتهاجا 

بالفيضان. كما قاموا بتسجيل هذه الاحتفالات في صورة نحت علي جدران معابدهم ومقابرهم والأهرامات لبيان 

مدي تقديسهم لهذا الفيضان.

وقد ذكرت الكتب السماوية المقدسة (الإنجيل والقرآن) قصة نبي الله يوسف مع أحد فراعنة مصر – العزيز – حينما 

قام بتأويل حلمه حول السنبليات السبع والبقرات السبع، مما ساهم في حماية مصر من مخاطر الفيضان في هذه 

الفترة لمدة سبع سنوات رخاء وسبع سنوات عجاف.

وفي مصر الإسلامية، فقد اهتم ولاتها بالفيضان أيضا، وقاموا بتصميم "مقياس النيل" في العاصمة القاهرة للقيام 

بقياس دقيق للفيضان. وما زال هذا المقياس قائما لليوم في "جزيرة الروضة" بالقاهرة.

أما في العصر الحديث، ففي عام 1980 شهدت دول حوض النيل جفافا نتيجة لضعف فيضان النيل، مما أدي لنقص 

المياه وحدوث مجاعة كبري في كل من السودان وإثيوبيا، غير أن مصر لم تعاني من آثار تلك المشكلة نظرا 

لمخزون المياه ببحيرة ناصر خلف السد العالي.

الأهمية الاقتصادية

يشكل حوض النيل تنوعا جغرافيا فريدا، بدء من المرتفعات في الجنوب ويقل الإرتقاع حتي يصل إلي سهول 

فسيحة في أقصي الشمال. ولذلك نهر النيل هو النهر الوحيد الذي يجري من الجنوب إلي الشمال تبعا لميل الأرض.

يشكل النيل أهمية كبري في اقتصاديات دول حوض النيل، ففي مجال الزراعة يعتمد المزارعون في كل دول 

حوض النيل علي مياهه من أجل ري محاصيلهم. ومن أشهر هذه المحاصيل: القطن، القمح، قصب السكر، البلح، 

البقوليات، والفواكه الحمضية.

وفي مجال الصيد فيعتمد الصيادون علي الأسماك النيلية المتوفرة فيه، ويعتبر السمك من الأكلات المفضلة للكثير 

من شعوب هذه الدول. كما يشتهر نهر النيل بوجود العديد من الأحياء المائية 

أهمها تمساح النيل والذي بتواجد في أغلب مسار النيل.

أما في مجال السياحة

ففي مصر والسودان فتقوم عليه أحد أنواع السياحة وهي "السياحة النيلية"، في كل من مصر والسودان

حيث تبحر الفلوكة حاملة السياح وزائرو البلاد في كل من قنا

الأقصر وأسوان بمصر، وبين السدين الثالث والرابع في شمال السودان، بين جوبا وكوتشي

اخواتي الغاليات اتمني ان يكون الموضوع نال علي اعجابكم فنهر النيل بالنسبه للمصرين هو شريان الحياة و ساعد المصرين في التقدم الزراعي و الصناعي و كان هو اساس تكوين المجتمعات العمرانيه بمصر 

و عندنا مثل بيقول اللي يشرب ماء النيل يرجع مصر تاني فهو رمز للوفاء فهو دائما معطاء للخير و لا ينضب



يارب يكون الموضوع مفيدا للموجودين معنا فى المنتدى

----------


## احمد السعدنى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.....

جميلة جدا المعلومات التى ذكرتها عزيزى esaf maher ....

أنا بس حبيت ألفت نظرك الى ان فى جزء فى الموضوع مكرر هذا الجزء هو 





			
				بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نهر النيل يقع في الشمال الشرقي من قارة افريقيا

ينبع من بحيرة فكتوريا بوسط القاره و يصب في البحر المتوسط

طول نهر النيل 6,695 كم و بذلك هو اطول انهار العالم

يغطي حوض النيل مساحة 3.4 مليون كم، ويمر بعشر دول إفريقية يطلق عليها دول حوض النيل.

دول حوض النيل هي

هو مسمي يطلق علي 10 دول إفريقية يمر فيها نهر النيل؛ سواء تلك التي يجري مساره مخترقا أراضيها، أو تلك

التي يوجد علي أراضيها منابع نهر النيل،

أو تلك التي يجري عبر أراضيها الأنهار المغذية لنهر النيل.

و هذه الدول العشر هي

أوغندا
إثيوبيا
إريتريا
السودان
الكونغو الديمقراطية
بوروندي
تنزانيا
رواندا
كينيا
			
		

ويمكن نفس الجزئية المكررة دى أنا كنت درستها قبل كدة ايام ما كنت فى الأعدادية ...أما أغلب المعلومات التى تأتى بعد ذلك فأنا أسمعها لأول مرة (أعلم أن هذا أمر محرج ان يكون ذلك النيل فى بلدى ولا اعلم عنه كل شئ )ولكن يمكن دة يرجع الى أن المعلومات التى درستها فى المدارس عنه معلومات محدودة جدا ولكنى دائما أعلم أن الدراسة فى المدارس ليست الطريقة الوحيدة للثقافة خاصة ونحن فى مصر وللأسف مستوى التعلم لدينا متدن جدا لذا فانا أحاول دائما أن استزيد دائما من المعلومات العامة عن طريق البرامج الثقافية وقراءة الكتب غير الدراسية ولكن نظرا لكثرة المجالات التى أقرأ عنها لم يلفت نظرى ذلك النهر العظيم الذى يمر فى بلدى (مش عارف يمكن أكون اتعميت ولا حاجة) اشكرك جدا على المعلومات دى يا esaf maher بجد المعلومات دى ممتازة جدا ..وان شاء الله أحاول أبحث أكثر عن معلومات أكثر من دى لكى أستفيد بها 

مع تحياتى

أخوك
أحمد السيد السعدنى
*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

اهلابعودتك يا ايساف .. نورت المنتدى .
انا كنت اول مرة اعرف المعلومات دي .. من هنا بردو في المنتدى .
جميل ان نرى ان هناك من يهتم بجمع المعلومات ومن ثم يطرحها للفائدة العامة.. فعلا جميل جدا.
جزاك الله خير على الموضوع الجميل جدا والمعلومات المهمة .
بارك الله فيك ..  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

إيساف موضوع رائع عن نهر النيل
حقيقي سعيدة بالمعلومات القيمة التي قراتها به
أشكرك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك
ولتسمح لي سأنقل الموضوع لقاعة مصر التي في خاطري فستجد بها أجمل ما كتب عن مصرنا الرائعة 
وأنتظر منك أن تثري القاعة هناك بالموضوعات القيمة مثل هذا الموضوع القيم عن مصرنا الحبيبة
تقبل تقديري واحترامي  :M (32):

----------


## esaf maher

اشكركم  على المرور والرد الجميل

----------


## ميمة اسلام

موضوع قيم ومعلومات جديدة بالنسبة لي عن نهر النيل 
موضوع رائع تقبل تحياتي 
في امان الله

----------

